# Knife handle question



## Az Turnings (Oct 16, 2017)

hello, so I decided to play around with making a fillet knife for me to use in mexico this coming week. I was wondering how you polish up the acrylic/wood handles so you don’t see scratch marks? I know for turning we use micro mesh would that work?? Here a pic of material I’m using. I got this from @norman vandyke beautiful mesquite burl and alumilite. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## jasonb (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 16, 2017)

When I finish my handles, I typically hand sand my stabilized wood or acrylic handles up to 1500 grit and then buff with white rouge or no scratch pink. I will sand in different directions with each step up in grit and sand until you no longer see the previous grit lines. I usually start by glueing up my knife and handles, then breaking edges and rough shaping the handle on my grinder followed by hand sanding at 120, 220, 400, 600, 1000 and finish with 1500 grit. Then light buff. If done correctly, you should not see any scratches in the acrylic at 1500 grit. 

With large pore woods, I may stop at 600 grit and put a sealer on the wood and wet sand with something like True Oil. I may do a few coats with true oil. I then finish the hand sanding starting at either 400 or 600 grit and go up to 1500 grit and buff lightly with a rag and some paste wax with carnauba in it.

There are other methods but this is mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 16, 2017)

And if you flip vertically the outline of the right side knife it would end up being book matched scales. I realize the way you have them marked gives more wood to the scales. Just a thought!

One thing for sure is we need finished pictures!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

